# Wire glue



## keysandslots (Mar 27, 2009)

Anybody ever tried using something like this:

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/20...ade_with_buckyballs.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

Randy


----------



## Grrash (May 16, 2009)

I've used brush-on insulation, but it was designed to cover solder joints when tape or heat shrink tubing wasn't feasible. Most of these types of adhesives are designed to dry quickly, so unless you use a lot of it you can plan on throwing away most of the bottle. Once it's open, it tends to start drying out. Unless it's just for temporary connections, I'd stick with soldering. If you want a temporary connection, though, I'd use a bit of heat-shrink tubing. You can activate it with a soldering iron, it's cheap, and a lot less messy. 

Also, what's the supposed benefit of buckyballs? It's just another form of carbon... (?) Seems like hype to me.

My $.02 worth.


----------

